# Bill Hays Tricked Out Pfs Arrives In The Uk



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Received today"thanks Bill it's quite a beauty" banded it up and put it through its paces,nice little shooter I must say









Some pics: of course I ordered some Tex latex







enough for a few band sets for sure


















Just look at this beauty Bill has done it again with this,its awesome and much better in the flesh


















Back view










Group shot of my PF shooters,I have to say this one is fast becoming my fav but there again all PFS's are my favs


















Finally lets shoot with it 23 feet using 3/8 steel and a arrow,big thanks to Bill best slingshot maker on the planet IMHO


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful, That is so Super and that arrow shot very amazing, I like. And you have plenty of Tex material. You give a great performance/demo of a tricked out slingshot. B. H. does some fine work, nice palm swell.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That is a beauty, nice shooting, I liked the arrow shot, have to try that. I have made four so far, one I gave away. I have experimented with longer grip so the three remaining are, 4" long original to the PDF that MXred posted, the next 4 1/2" long and the last,5 1/4" long. All are very accurate but the intent for me was to have the ultimate pocket poacher hunting sling for birds. So, concealibility was important, the mid length fits the bill perfectly. The longest is a little more comfortable to hold but does not noticably improve accuracy. Bill has done a fantastic job with the G10 and Palm swell. have fun with your new toy. They are amazing little shooters once you master them they are tough to put down.
Philly.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks dgui and philly,

@ philly you're right about great little shooters and hard to put down,just follow the master dgui and you can't go far wrong









Now Bill all I need to complete my slingshot needs is a seal flatshot shooter,soon you'l get a PM from me and a order for one,keep up the good work


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Great video! A great all in one demo.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice slng and shots as well. The arrow really impressed me......shooting an arrow at home....great! LOL


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

shooter452 said:


> Great video! A great all in one demo.


Thanks buddy,as I walk through slingshot world as I did archery I hope to bring much better shooting than that.

I must say though I'm enjoying slingshots just as much and I can combine the two loves,cheers..John


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The larger size version of the PFS as shown is tremendous for shooting arrows, and using the lanyard, you can strap up some shorter more stout bands for real strength... enough to actually hunt decent sized game with.
Plus it has enough distance between the forks to allow sideshooting or forks up style, without doing the pouch twist thing when shooting regular ammo.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

And John.... it looks good on ya'!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> The larger size version of the PFS as shown is tremendous for shooting arrows, and using the lanyard, you can strap up some shorter more stout bands for real strength... enough to actually hunt decent sized game with.
> Plus it has enough distance between the forks to allow sideshooting or forks up style, without doing the pouch twist thing when shooting regular ammo.


Funny you should say that Bill,once the honeymoon is over with the tricked out PF I'll do a distance shoot with heavy bands..I just hope this time I video it better than the last


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant looking shooter!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Fine job all away around

Cheers

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Fine job all away around
> 
> Cheers
> 
> LGD


Hey LGD congrats on your mod status,I just noticed


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just look how this baby polishes up,looks like glass


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Shooter SS


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

shooter452 said:


> Great video! A great all in one demo.


Hey shooter! we'll be revisiting the arrow distance shoot with this pfs,I have a plan helped with Bill Hays advice


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Great video! A great all in one demo.


Hey shooter! we'll be revisiting the arrow distance shoot with this pfs,I have a plan helped with Bill Hays advice








[/quote]

Cool can't wait.


----------

